# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Cement Sheeting vs plasterboard

## smacd3010

Hey all, 
doing the whole OB thing - have the external frame, cladding and roofing all done, interior walls to go up soon but i have a question regarding when to use plasterboard and when to use cement sheeting. 
Ive found the requirements for waterproofing in the Aus Standards but im still unsure. 
Basically, do i need to use cement sheeting on every wall where there is a tap etc protruding out ie - does the kitchen wall also need to be cement sheeted on the side of the sink? 
Do all walls in areas like the laundry require cement sheeting or only those with the taps? 
If the wall containing the taps/shower head backs onto another internal wall (in this case the bedroom) - does that bedroom wall also need to be cement sheeting? 
sorry for all the questions for my first post 
cheers

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Hey all, 
> doing the whole OB thing - have the external frame, cladding and roofing all done, interior walls to go up soon but i have a question regarding when to use plasterboard and when to use cement sheeting. 
> Ive found the requirements for waterproofing in the Aus Standards but im still unsure. 
> Basically, do i need to use cement sheeting on every wall where there is a tap etc protruding out ie - does the kitchen wall also need to be cement sheeted on the side of the sink? 
> Do all walls in areas like the laundry require cement sheeting or only those with the taps? 
> If the wall containing the taps/shower head backs onto another internal wall (in this case the bedroom) - does that bedroom wall also need to be cement sheeting? 
> sorry for all the questions for my first post 
> cheers

  You don't NEED to use villaboard (cement sheet) anywhere.  You can use wet are plasterboard which is also an accredited system.  I prefer the use of WR board over villaboard for reasons posted on other threads here if you do a search. 
You only need to use the WR board or cement sheet on the bathroom walls, usually we do all walls in the bathrooms.  But you only NEED to do the shower walls and tap wall. 
In the laundry you do the tap walls but you dno't have to use it on the kitchen walls. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Oldsaltoz

My understanding of the building code and the Australian waterproofing code is that 'all wet areas shal have sheeting that meets WR (water resistant) sheeting. 
Areas nominated include; Bathroom, en-suite toilet, laundry and vanity areas. I see nothing about only the shower wall/s. :Confused:  
I also would not advise the use of paper coated plasterboard in wet areas, or most other areas for that matter, it's too easily damaged and it only needs a tiny hole in the paper to cause the core to turn to mush. 
Many people paid the price in recent floods as well with ends and edges exposed the sheeting had to replaced, not cheap or clean work. :Yikes2:  
Gee I feel so much better now. :Smilie:  
Good luck.

----------


## smacd3010

thanks guys, now i can place my order. 
I may just come in at my budget at this rate  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stan 101

Just as an asside, be sure to check your bracing plan beacuse villa board is often included in the racking bracing calculations. If you use WR plasterboard, you might like to add extra brace to make up the shortfall. 
As another aside, a few quality builders I know prefer the WR plasterboard. Leaks do happen and they would prefer to find them 3 months after they start as opposed to 2 years down the track when using villaboard. 
When the leak is found fast, there is less damage to other members.  
Cheers,

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Just as an asside, be sure to check your bracing plan beacuse villa board is often included in the racking bracing calculations. If you use WR plasterboard, you might like to add extra brace to make up the shortfall. 
> As another aside, a few quality builders I know prefer the WR plasterboard. Leaks do happen and they would prefer to find them 3 months after they start as opposed to 2 years down the track when using villaboard. 
> When the leak is found fast, there is less damage to other members.  
> Cheers,

  Perfect Stan that is one of the main reasons I prefer WR board.  It is much cheaper to replace a few sheets of plaster and tiles than studs and plates as well.

----------


## ibrox

Sorry Guys, you have to pardon my ignorance but what exactly are the plates as mentioned by Rod in last comment.

----------


## johnc

Studs and plates both refer to the timber in the walls. Studs go up and down, plates across and noggins in the middle.

----------


## ibrox

Thanks johnc

----------


## CPE W&C

The ONLY time i use villaboard is if it is specified to do so. I much prefer WR board for ease of installation and repairs down the road. Villaboard will cost you a lot more to install so usually whoever is paying ends up preferring WR board as well!

----------


## ibrox

Is it actually called WR board or is there a more technical name for it? Can it be used in a laundry where there is no tiling to be put on it?

----------


## CPE W&C

> Is it actually called WR board or is there a more technical name for it? Can it be used in a laundry where there is no tiling to be put on it?

  You can use WR board throughout the whole house if thats what floats your boat. WR board has different names for every manufacturer ie. CSR - Aquacheck, Boral Wet Area Plasterboard etc etc

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Is it actually called WR board or is there a more technical name for it? Can it be used in a laundry where there is no tiling to be put on it?

  WR is the rating for wet area sheeting regardless of brand name, WR = Water Resistant. 
The building code and waterproofing standards state WR sheeting must be used in wet areas. 
So your Laundry would normally require WR sheets so no problem. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## bpj1968

Just about to do the bathroom, so is this right, as I am thinking go with plaster option. 
WR plasterboard, then waterproofing, then tile direct over? 
If I do cement sheet
WR plaster, Cement Sheet,  Tile.  At which point do you waterproof?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Just about to do the bathroom, so is this right, as I am thinking go with plaster option. 
> WR plasterboard, then waterproofing, then tile direct over? 
> If I do cement sheet
> WR plaster, Cement Sheet,  Tile.  At which point do you waterproof?

  The plasterboard WR sheet is just that, plaster and paper, can be damaged very easily during or after installation. :Eek:  
For what it's worth I only ever use solid sheets. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## johnc

> Just about to do the bathroom, so is this right, as I am thinking go with plaster option. 
> WR plasterboard, then waterproofing, then tile direct over? 
> If I do cement sheet
> WR plaster, Cement Sheet, Tile. At which point do you waterproof?

  
If you do cement sheet you do not use WR plaster at all, it is either *plaster, waterproof, tile*, or *cement sheet, waterproof, tile.   *

----------


## ibrox

What product would you recommend to waterproof before painting?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> What product would you recommend to waterproof before painting?

  You could call 1800 025 081 for a free quote and get a professional job complete with a warranty. 
This also means insurance companies will pay for any damage resulting from a failure. 
Or, you can do it yourself for less but not be able to claim for resulting damage from your insurer. 
If you go the DIY, look a product that has a proper membrane or fabric and avoid the 'paint on' types, these seem to have more failures in my experience. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------

